# hoyt shoot 5-6 jully



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i can't go but where is this?


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

need some details....? 3d, target, etc? a link to somewhere


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

It's a 2 day tourney, but both days are individual tournaments. 30 targets each day and above each days winners they also have total 2 day winners.

The tourn is located 30 mins north of Montreal.

Here's the link http://www.acpmoulins.teknam.com/index.htm


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in!! Someone has to make breakfast!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

But you do a good job Bruce:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

I can't go but I do agree Bruce you make a mean breakfast!

Thanks again for breaky at the Rinehart.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Lol Lol*

You mean the carl jones minnie me lol or wanta be lol too easy bruce sorry brekies are good don`t give up your end of the deal here ... New guy in has to pay his dues for at least a decade..... :darkbeer: I`ll take mine sunny side up lol


----------



## 3d maniac (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll be there:darkbeer:


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

Yep, I'll be there too: this time (first time too) will go for elite/open class. It is quite an adjustment from hunter class so please don't laugh... :tongue:

BTW: it's been raining a lot recently that (besides fact that my bow is not tuned, lol) means that better pack good hikers and bug repellents.


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

will be fun bring lots of arrows loooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

rossetti said:


> will be fun bring lots of arrows loooooooooooooooooool.


I have two arrows, (well, actually three if I count the bent one) do you think I need more?


----------



## 3d maniac (Mar 30, 2008)

If it's your first time shooting elite course bring a douzen...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*We`re off*

The flying turd is on its way probably already as you read this ,,, taking the scenic route by all the flea markets need some fireworks lol see you guys there and for the guy shooting this tourney for the first time bring 2 dozen arrows just to feel secure... its like peeing your pants... a nice warm feeling but not for long....:darkbeer:


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

baaah, lost just one arrow... big deal and didn't even go to look for it because peps were waiting. The weather was excellent and bugs were not overly bloodthirsty. It was fun even if in some places there were 30y between orange and white.
BTW: shoot the Sunday with a terrible hangover so the score drop is expected and the 16-30 lineup was nasty for someone who cannot focus.
Managed to get 41st place anyway :tongue:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*not to shabby*

Tooting my own horn here finished 14 in the 30 yd max using a recurve lol best of 2 shots but even still not too bad a final score,for an old man who can hardly see and walk lol :darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*not to shabby*

Tooting my own horn here finished 14 in the 30 yd max using a recurve lol best of 2 shots but even still not too bad a final score,for an old man who can hardly see and walk lol :darkbeer:


----------



## scrounger (Mar 13, 2007)

This is awesome!
:wav:

Now to the serious competition: how many beers did you have Saturday evening?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*how many*

Would the word be lots sound right... because I started friday night as we got there friday at 2 in the afternoon,, We had the big camper with the canadian flag and the pirate flag... and the pile of emptys under the camper lol Glad you had a good time ... too bad registration is always a challenge there, could be run better.....:darkbeer:


----------

